# Omega Pocket Watch Circa 1907 Help Please?



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

So my uncle just emailed me for help... he has this Omega pocket watch that belonged either to my grandfather or his father and, apparently, the dial is ceramic and has a crack on it. My uncle wants to have it fixed and asked me where he should send it to. Obviously, I thought directly to Omega but still we both would like to know more about this...

Here's the crappy picture he has sent me. It's already enhanced to be the best of my abilities (and lack of software):










I've asked him for more references but all he told me is that it says 8413571 on the back, plus other hand engravings, one saying 1907. I know nothing about PW or Omega, so what do I model is this or where should I look/what model should I google?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Come on? Reference sources? Thoughts?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I doubt very much if Omega would touch it as the "expertise" to make a ceramic dial along with the ink printing and glazing and firing has long since passed away................

I remember a company in the states that re-does dials but it's expensive and you may not have the font that you currently have, expect to pay a large sum to have it done................


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Is there any reference site where I can find what model this is or is that serial (8413571, maybe lacking dots) the model code?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Is it gold or silver, Renato? I googled a couple of sites and found a similar looking watch from 1906...http://www.jackmond.....aspx?pf_id=222

Here is a list of Omega movement serial numbers/dates...http://www.pocketwat...ries/omega.html (scroll to the bottom) 8,413,571 on that list, refers to 1936-37, so maybe that number refers to the case number. The movement number should be on the actual movment itself.

Here's another site relating to Omega serial numbers...http://mb.nawcc.org/...-serial-numbers Read the first couple of posts where they are discussing whether the movements are numbered or not...you may find some answers there.

Hope this might help a bit ol' pal! :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Is it gold or silver, Renato? I googled a couple of sites and found a similar looking watch from 1906...http://www.jackmond.....aspx?pf_id=222
> 
> Here is a list of Omega movement serial numbers/dates...http://www.pocketwat...ries/omega.html (scroll to the bottom) 8,413,571 on that list, refers to 1936-37, so maybe that number refers to the case number. The movement number should be on the actual movment itself.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Roger! That's what I was looking for! I believe it's gold but I've never seen the watch on the flesh. I'll probably have the chance when my uncle comes to Porto as he's selling his mother's house.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Correction, it's silver... he has another one in gold, so mixed them up.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BTW, the hands on that Omega of your Uncles are known as 'Moon' hands, because the circles at the ends of them look like crescent moons.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Somethings not quite right here...in that first link to the Jackmond site, they say the watch has a serial no. of 5,803,392, and put it at 1906, but if you apply that no. to the list in the second link, it dates the watch to 1921-22....mmmm something funny going on here????


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I've noticed that too...

The information that my uncle got from an AD is consistent with Harryblakes opinion... Omega won't fix the dial but they send it to someone who does restoration of that sort for them... waiting for a quote for shouldn't be gentle...


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This is an Omega pocket watch from my collection, it is in a silver case with the Omega logo and the import hallmark for London with the date letter for 1911. The initials SA in the diamond denotes 'Selling Agency' which was used on imported watches between 1907 and 1919.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The movement has 15 jewels and the serial number 4119332 dates to 1911/12.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

It was retailed by Bell Brothers of Doncaster who are still in business in Doncaster and are still Omega agents.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I've asked for more photos, and decent ones this time around... Nothing yet...


----------



## Freekshow614 (May 30, 2013)

Man, shiner, your pictures there look so much like my movement that I am trying to get more info about. Except that my omega is in more of a plain block letter font and my serial number, in the 3,259,000 range, is dial side. Great watch. It is my prize daily carrier right now.


----------

